# Lost Cat in Plymouth



## wilycat (Apr 12, 2015)

Hi Guys,

My friend's cat went missing in the Stoke area of Plymouth on Friday 10 April. He was last seen near Stoke Damerel College. 

He's black and white (see attached pics!) and answers to Chamberlain. No collar (he rips them off!) but is chipped. 

He's a little shy, but very friendly and lovely, and will do anything for a piece of ham!

My friend thinks that he might be hiding in someone's back garden, because he's frightened of roads. 

If you have any info, please contact me, he's very much missed.


----------



## meowmax (Jun 27, 2015)

Oh, I'm sorry to hear that.

You shouldn't be too worried, she's probably just hiding like your friend said.

She'll be in your lap to keep you in warm in no time.


----------

